# Any suggestions on Exercise for Bed Bound



## tonynyc (Jun 12, 2007)

I am looking for any helpful suggestions that you folks can come up with. 
I have a friend who is Supersized and Bed bound. I was trying to come up with some links regarding an exercise program that one can do in bed. 
I came up with the link for this site.

*Total Flex*

http://www.dayandnightinc.com/


1. Who would you rate this exerciser?

2. If you have any other sites that I could pass along and suggestions it would be of great help. 

Thanks :bow:


----------

